# Dan Tobacco Treasures of Ireland - Limerick



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Dan Tobacco: Treasures of Ireland: Limerick 50g 

I was pretty impressed with this. The contents are Virginia with 5% perique. This comes in a small round tin but the tobacco is in flake form. The medium brown flakes are textured more like G&H flake tobaccos but are only about the length of a Bic lighter and half as wide and sliced very thin. The tin aroma is kinda rich and reminds me a bit of plug cut chewing tobacco. Straight from the tin this is just about perfect for smoking. I grabbed three or four flakes, folded them double and stuffing the bent over end into the chamber I twisted it down into the bowl. It lit very easily and burned as cool as anything. In flavor it reminded me quite a bit of G&H Rum Flake minus the lakeland floral accent. The perique, to me, was unnoticable until about the last 3rd of the bowl at which time it jumped up and screamed "hey, there's perique in here!" It burned easily to a fine grey ash. I hope this one stays around. Its so trouble-free and tasteful. I definitely hope I don't forget to get more before this runs out.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

I need to give this a twirl, been holding on to a tin for a while.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for posting MH...I've had my eye on a few of these Treasures of Ireland Series...being an Irishman and all that...Limerick shall be first on the list to try..


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

Just picked up a tin of this after having a bowl at the pipe shop and was a little surprised not to find it or any of the treasures of Ireland blends listed on tobaccoreviews.com.. Anyone have any thoughts on this blend, or any of the others in this group.. I picked it up without knowing much about it and I enjoy learning more about what others think and what they taste or notice, It helps me to learn more about various tobaccos..
Thanks


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

labsix said:


> was a little surprised not to find it or any of the treasures of Ireland blends listed on tobaccoreviews.com..


Here they are 

(They were listed under "Treasures of Ireland" as the brand.)


----------



## labsix (May 16, 2008)

tzilt said:


> Here they are
> 
> (They were listed under "Treasures of Ireland" as the brand.)


Thanks man! Id not looked that way. :tu


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm working my way through a tin thats been resting for 6 months (IMHO, the minimum period any VA based baccy should rest before being ignited).

Tin contents are brown, broken flakes, thinly sliced and feel "just right" with moisture. However, the dryness is deceptive (probably since its a flake) and it does need a few minutes to air out before use to avoid gurgle.

Tin aroma was nice, nothing spectacular. It does have a typical "Dan" odor (I also noticed it in Veermaster too). Rubbed out and smoked this blend, just didn't feel like experimenting with broken flakes, plus it falls apart so well, its a treat to rub out.

I've had it in several different pipes of varying bowl dimensions, so this is a generalized review. Personally, I like it best in a small bowl, reasons below.

Used the traditional 3 poke filling method each time. Charring light was normal, being a flake it stood up to attention upon meeting the flame and had to be tamped flat. Burn qualities are stellar, this is among the best burning baccy I have tried. A very cool burning blend, doesn't need any fussing around. However, this is a double edged sword, as it is easy to overdo puffing (more below). And its a slow burner, I find it worked best in a small bowl where I could control the burn better (without falling asleep through an excessively long smoke).

Flavor is okay. Unfortunately, thats the best I could coax out of this tin so far. I have had some 'afore that a BOTL had sent, it had more age on it and it did have a more refined and "settled" flavor. This current tin still tastes raw, conflicted, not quite in the groove.

A solid VA base without a doubt. The perique, ah the perique. They claim 5% but they don't say WHICH perique is used. It tastes different from the "classic" perique blends (fillmore/st.James/LGF). Not figgy. Mildly sweet, pepper when pushed. I could swear I taste latakia in it (scream!), there is a touch of sour fishyness that I hate. But its more likely to be orientals. IMHO of course, tin doesn't say anything about it.

The flavor in this tin seems to be conflicted. At times the perique pushes through with a sweet peppery touch, but clashes with (what I think are) the oriental or latakia. The VA barely holds it together but gets overwhelmed at times. Like I said, this is a very cool burning blend, but if you push it - it hyperactivates the perique and you get pepper-blasted alternating with a sour touch. Slow down, and the blend tries to settle back into what its trying to do, but never quite gets into it.

The burn, again, is outstanding. It goes to a fine white ash and requires very little tamping, just a clean even burn all the way down to the heel. And I mean ALL the way down, forget dottle, nary a crumb was left unburnt.

This blend reminds me, somewhat, of Dunhill Elizabethan Mixture. I have had a small sample of that thanks to another BOTL here, and the burn qualities are similar. Flavor, too, is somewhat reminiscent but with more sourness marring the experience here.

I have a gut feeling that time will improve this puppy. The flavors should meld together in say, a couple of years. A couple of tin siblings are therefore being buried under the pile of Escudos in my cellar to that end ipe:


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

One thing I did notice that may of interest is: I ordered a couple pounds of this and Veermaster. The bulks seem to carry a bit of the well-known "Lakeland" scent, milder than most G&H blends I've tried, whereas I didn't notice that at all in the tins.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks again guys. This type of review/info is so helpful to those of us who are just starting out.


----------



## hagen (Jun 10, 2007)

i'm pretty sure limerick doesn't contain latakia nor orientals - but it is a litlle rough around the edges, the way you can sometimes experience with oriental tobaccos. i like the blend allright as is, but my remaining tins are aging in the cellar for another couple years. 

the perique is noticable in the tin aroma, less so in the taste. it may contain a bit of fruity/chocolat'ish flavouring. tastes clean, dryish and nice, though it probably contains quite a few additives.


----------



## Lefty (Jun 5, 2007)

Galway, Killarney, Shannon and Limerick are all good in certain aspects. I find I have to be in the "mood", and it takes me sticking my nose in each tin a couple times before I settle on one.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Lefty said:


> Galway, Killarney, Shannon and Limerick are all good in certain aspects. I find I have to be in the "mood", and it takes me sticking my nose in each tin a couple times before I settle on one.


Shannon sucks dude, IMO. I bought some thinking it'd be similar to Limerick but instead its more like an aro with black cav, like a Captain Black or Solani Whiskey. Not bad for that type but not up my alley


----------



## BigRay023 (Apr 11, 2009)

Well I'm totally new to the whole pipe deal and my only experience with pipe baccy before my noob trade was with B&M Vanilla stuff and they're Golden Virginia. Now I have no idea what Perique tastes like but when I smoked a bowl of the sample Ron sent me I got this crazy strong and intense floral like flavor that would be almost borderline soapy. Never have I tasted anything like that in anything before. But it was quite enjoyable and I only got mild tongue bite from it...


----------



## Kodos44 (Jun 22, 2011)

BigRay023 said:


> Well I'm totally new to the whole pipe deal and my only experience with pipe baccy before my noob trade was with B&M Vanilla stuff and they're Golden Virginia. Now I have no idea what Perique tastes like but when I smoked a bowl of the sample Ron sent me I got this crazy strong and intense floral like flavor that would be almost borderline soapy. Never have I tasted anything like that in anything before. But it was quite enjoyable and I only got mild tongue bite from it...


This was my experience with this, although the floral note was a surprise. I'll need to revisit this one again a few times to see if it's something that I might really enjoy.


----------



## laloin (Jun 29, 2010)

I just tried a bowl of this from the sample ron sent me wayyyyy back in Oct of last year, it sat in the baggie the whole time. had to rehydrate the flakes. But it fine now.
yap VaPer for sure, but I hardly noticed the Perique, and their is something else there that I can't figure out
troy


----------



## JD11 (Aug 21, 2008)

this is one of my first tins I ever bought and I still haven't tried it yet... soon tho .. love reading positive reviews


----------

